# Equipment Mobility



## wareagle (Dec 26, 2007)

This is a little of of the subject, but is a modification nonetheless. I like having the ability to move my equipment (not the machinery) around to where I am working in my shop, then get it out of the way when it is not in use. To do this, I put casters on everything that I can to facilitate movement. The one item I have pictures of is my hydraulic press. It does't see too much use, but it is easily moved about when it is.

Common inexpensive hydraulic press:






The base. Two pieces of angle iron were cut and welded to the base to keep it rigid during movement. The ends of the "legs" were drilled and casters from an old shopping basket (picked up at the scrap yard, not the grocery store!) were added. This little mod took about an hour to complete, but the mobility of the press is a very welcome trait for this otherwise hard to manuever item. It is top heavy, but with deliberate movement, it is very stable on the casters. A clear path is essential for safely moving it about.





In hindsight, the base could have been bolted rather than welded. This may be of benefit for someone wanting to do this mod that doesn't have access to welding equipment.

Additionally, all of my tables and benches are on casters, and they are moved where the work is when needed. Fewer steps back and forth seem to keep things more enjoyable, at least for me. It also helps for housekeeping purposes to be able to get things out of the way for a quick and thorough clean up.


----------



## dparker (Dec 26, 2007)

Wareagle: I too appreciate mobile tools, especially in a shop with no power. The shop is long and I like to work at the west end in the bright doorway and cool breeze in the summer. These tools are stored at the East end of the shop until needed and then moved to where there is room to work. The arbor press is twice the size of the one I have at home, I made it from plans in Popular Mechanics for my Dad and the compressor is old (old in 1958) and slow and powered by a Forest Service, auction special, generator that is just big enough to run it. I need more carts for some of the other tools including the H press.








Wheels are good on dedicated tools to save working space and still have them available for use.
Don


----------



## shred (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm also a big fan of the tools-on-wheels, working in a garage that might, every so often, want to have cars in it (say, 30 minutes notice of approaching hailstorm..) For a quick-and-dirty version, I've got tools on a couple of the $10 Harbor Freight movers dollies, but they do leave something to be desired.

I've been noodling around ideas for locking carts-- instead of locking casters, install screw-jacks to lower solid feet down to the floor and remove the weight and instability from the casters. I think I need (see honey, I _need_ it) a welder to do that right 

I built a somewhat similar idea on a wood workbench-- a couple non-rotating casters sticking off one end that don't quite touch the floor and a trailer-jack-like thing at the other-- crank it up and the tilt puts the wheels on the floor for easy moving, then lower it back down onto the bench legs when it gets where it's going. That works, but the required tilt means I can't leave a pile of junk on it like I usually do


----------



## BobWarfield (Dec 27, 2007)

Great ideas here!

I'm working on a related notion. I recently got rid of a car lift that used a lot of space in the garage. Unfortunately, it also was great as a work surface, so I need some new work surface. I notice there are lots of rolling tool carts on sale for the holidays, so I'm looking into building a welding table atop one of those. If it works out okay, my next step is to put a maple butcher-block style top across two rolling chests and use it to bolt down my array of grinders and sanders.

Cheers,

BW


----------



## wareagle (Dec 27, 2007)

Bob, your bench idea is a good one. It would be nice to have tools and such with the bench wherever it may roam! The top would be very nice as well.

shred, the hailstorm scenario has been rehearsed here numerous times. : And yes, things can move rapidly when need be. The wife is always glad that we can accommodate her vehicle if the need arises.


----------



## 1Kenny (Dec 27, 2007)

Most of my stuff requires crow-bars and pipes moving an inch at a time. A car hasn't been in the garage for several years.


----------



## Powder keg (Jan 6, 2008)

We moved my lathe this weekend. Up 4" so I don't have to stoop when I run it. Lifted it with a chain hoist. I'll post some pictures of the levelers I made. It's a 1927 Southbend Junior 9" X 48" floor model. Neat old lathe! Fun to run!

Wes


----------



## Powder keg (Jan 7, 2008)

Here is a riser I made for the feet on my lathe. 




The bolts are drilled in the top for a pin to keep them under the feet. I didn't spend to much time on these. I just wanted to get them done. The bolts are 5/8" fine threaded. 

Wes


----------



## wareagle (Jan 7, 2008)

Wes, I think you may want to rethink your choice in materials for the risers. They look a little flimsy, and may buckle at any time!  ;D


----------



## Hal (Jan 10, 2008)

Powder Keg

Do you live in a rough neighborhood or do you like the big boom? 

Nice canon and beer can motor.

Hal


----------



## Powder keg (Jan 10, 2008)

That's my other hobby. I have several golf ball shooters, a beer can mortar, and a bowling ball mortar. 

Wes


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jan 10, 2008)

Powder keg  said:
			
		

> That's my other hobby. I have several golf ball shooters, a beer can mortar, and a bowling ball mortar.
> 
> Wes



I was looking at that in the picture and wondering if I was seeing that correctly. It is a small canon...


Eric


----------



## Powder keg (Jan 10, 2008)

The small one will shoot 8 gauge blanks when I get the firing mechanism finished.


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jan 10, 2008)

'SMALL' one fires 8 gauge blanks he says... 

whats the BFG* fire?

Eric


----------

